# Picked up something new...



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a Wilson Combat KZ 45 Compact the other day. I like the weight and feel for carry as well as a 9 round capacity. It feels like it weighs about the same or slightly less that my Kimber Ultra CDP II but fits my hand much better.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I want one, I am hoping top find a descent used one at a decent price.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Going shooting today maybe so we'll see how it performs.


----------

